# What Chinese watch are you wearing today August 2012?



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm wearing the new Dragon King...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Soki Bond!









Strap is new and not worn in yet. But it does class up a cheap, but so far mechanically satisfactory, Sub homage.

Les


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Watchuseek CMWF 2011 Project moonphase


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Since I've got it, this has been my before work, after work, and pretty much everything that's not work, or working out, watch.


























Even wore it while moving a way too heavy hot tub onto my patio yesterday...

Work watch is my Vostok Amphibia. Workout watch is the same, or my Seiko Military if it's been winding down and not feeling the love.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably going to be wearing this one a lot during August. It's quickly becoming my go-to casual watch.

asphericalperspective. • Buy Domestic. 









Love me some SEAGULL WUYI.


----------



## Doperst (Jun 24, 2012)

Parnis Dual Time Zone Power Reserve


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Parnis Diver:


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

My newly purchased tao international, model: 150wd


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Something colourful for Friday:


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

At Last I'm wearing a Sea-Gull 816.351!!!
Runs great, wears spot-on to small wrist (looks in fact bigger in pic than in reality), bracelet is nice, dial is great...









For now, this is perfection for me! I know expensive quality watches have better bracelets, finish etc. but price-wise, hard to think much better deal.
I got this one from eBay recently, as used.

This IS more expensive purchased new compared to 816.362 but then, this has lume, better crown for winding, it is also signed, textured dial, endlinks are folded on both but on this, they seem to be more rigid...


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

One of my new, working Shanghais, S177. The numerals and hands are sort of copper-coloured. I like the "Made in Shanghai" on the case, and the "Shanghai" on the rotor.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> Something colourful for Friday:


That bracelet is a little silly for my liking, BUT.... if that thing came on an oyster.... Oh man.

May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

asphericalperspective said:


> That bracelet is a little silly for my liking, BUT.... if that thing came on an oyster.... Oh man.
> 
> May I ask where you got it?


About 7 or 8 years ago I bought three Chinese Army commemorative watches from an ebay seller in San Francisco specialising in Chinese furniture but having a selection of 'China Army watch (needs battery)'. Together they cost almost nothing and I was delighted to find that two of them were automatic. I gave the quartz one to a friend and sold one of the automatics. The truth is that the quartz was also an Armed Police model so I swapped the bracelets as the straight Oyster looked better on the more soberly styled quartz watch and the crest and compass inserts suited this one.

I haven't seen any more of this particular series since then.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that a Sea-Gull ST16 in that Shanghai watch? :-s


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Is that a Sea-Gull ST16 in that Shanghai watch? :-s


Michael,
You are right! Nice spot.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Today:


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Today










Kev


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hongqi peacock


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

For Saturday I chose Passion, by Celsus.


















































Have a very nice weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

My Chinese Communist Party 90th anniversary commemorative arrived on 31 July but I was out and had to collect it the next day. Here it is (apologies for not very good pics):





















I am most grateful to miroman for bringing this watch to my attention! It now has pride of place in my collection. By the way, I assume a total of 10000, or 9999, of each watch were made.

Details of the transaction:
Order total: 152.46 USD 
Items price: 825 RMB
Domestic shipping: 15 RMB
Subtotal: 840 RMB
Commission (10%): 84 RMB
Total: 924 RMB
Total in USD: 152.46 USD

First payment received: 144.29 USD 
Parcel weight: 0.5 kg

International shipping total: 22.36 USD 
International shipping fee: 86 RMB
Total in USD: 14.19 USD
Difference first payment: 8.17 USD
Second payment total (including order balance): 22.36 USD

So all in all, Item price 825 RMB converted into EUR 121,15 (1st payment) + 18,77 (second payment) = EUR 139.92, including p&p. I'm very happy and can't recommend TaobaoFocus enough. This is exclusive of import duty and VAT, for which I have yet to receive an invoice. (Perhaps I never shall!)


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My Alpha Trident Split Minute Dual Time


----------



## chanwengyan (Jun 12, 2009)

A Classic SHANGHAI..


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

got the last ticket to this gorgeous movie )

















Thanks WUS!!!


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Shanghai SH850 (it's really a Sea-gull ST16, but if they want to call it SH850b-))


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

In my pocket today:


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A 1960's Beijing BS-2 with a beautiful patina.|>


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

This little darling today:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

My Chinese for today, a big red Parnis evoking summer.


















































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Got this Saxon on today ZSH movement










Kev


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Chinese Panny hommage...


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

1980 Hongqi


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

Today I'm wearing this guy. Bought this in Qingdao, a slight crack in the crystal, but still good. Runs 20-30 seconds a day. The bracelet is from a citizen watch I have, a better fitting watch band is on it's way from ebay.



















Other watches I get from my trip to China, however the no quick day set meant I would wear them a few times a month.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

As I'm in China now, my Chinese pieces will get more wrist time.
so, like it or not you will have to put up with my wrist for a while ;-)


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Bagel Day-Date Two-Tone:









The first of my Bagel experiment. So far the best.


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

xingfenzhen said:


> Today I'm wearing this guy. Bought this in Qingdao, a slight crack in the crystal, but still good. Runs 20-30 seconds a day. The bracelet is from a citizen watch I have, a better fitting watch band is on it's way from ebay.
> View attachment 785543


I was wearing the same today.








Too bad mine is lacking the red dot in seconds hand. 
The case is also slightly different, is yours perhaps a newer version? Logo looks a bit different?

Can you believe it, after 3 tries of regulating, I got mine to go around 10s and under /day! 
I don´t know for sure but I think that might be pretty much on the spot for this kind of old clunker!
(I have to check it some day for 6 positions for fun, now checking two ST2130´s ).

Question:

Recommend a leather strap (pretty cheap) of same color.
This one is from mythaicraft, buckle is bad, it presses my arm if kept comfortably tight. It has too high profile towards arm.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Today it's Parnis again.


































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

M171s


----------



## Panormitis (Dec 9, 2011)

TAO-053YD for today.


----------



## JellyCat (Apr 2, 2011)

wessa said:


> M171s


God I love this watch. If I had been brave enough I could have nabbed myself one on the bay last week. The Sea-Gull watches are super and the Chinese watches just have a certain je ne sais quoi.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

JellyCat said:


> God I love this watch. If I had been brave enough I could have nabbed myself one on the bay last week. The Sea-Gull watches are super and the Chinese watches just have a certain je ne sais quoi.


Why brave the pirate bay, according to USSEAGULL web site Kevin still has them for a very decent discount price.


----------



## JellyCat (Apr 2, 2011)

wessa said:


> Why brave the pirate bay, according to USSEAGULL web site Kevin still has them for a very decent discount price.


Well the seller was from the UK so I wouldn't get hit with import duties and in the end it went for less than the one on Kevins' site but I take your point - you have to beware of the bay.


----------



## buddyx7 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fineat G8009 today


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

This just in today!

Alpha two-tone GMT Pepsi:









What a beauty! After this, no more cheapies. I have graduated to entry-level affordable


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

Panormitis said:


> TAO-053YD for today.
> 
> View attachment 786422


Nice, how was the service from where you got it and how are you enjoying it since the day you got it?


----------



## Panormitis (Dec 9, 2011)

lee714 said:


> Nice, how was the service from where you got it and how are you enjoying it since the day you got it?


I ordered two watches, the TAO-053YD & TAO-051BD from TAO WATCH STORE . They arrived 4 days ago.
No problems at all, their performance is about -5 seconds per day.


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

How long did it take before it arrived to your house? I'm also thinking about getting a Tao or parnis , I'm not so sure which are better, movement wise and features, any tips?


----------



## Panormitis (Dec 9, 2011)

lee714 said:


> How long did it take before it arrived to your house? I'm also thinking about getting a Tao or parnis , I'm not so sure which are better, movement wise and features, any tips?


I ordered them at July 23rd, I chose registered airmail for shipping. Registered airmail is free, EMS shipping costs $15 (if I remember correctly).
They shipped them in the next day (July 24th) and they gave me the tracking number. The package arrived at August 6th. It was quite fast, for registered airmail. I expected it to take around 20 days to arrive. The watches were well packed.
Both of the watches are fine, I inspected them thoroughly. I'm very pleased, I like both of them very much, but my favorite one is the TAO-053YD, it's dial is beautiful.
Some people mentioned that the leather straps of these watches might not be very comfortable. I don't have much experience with leather straps but they seem ok to me (actually they seem much better to me, compared to cheaper watches from ebay), I'm not planning to change them.

I also have a Parnis with a Sea-Gull ST25 automatic movement (if I'm not mistaken, I think it uses that movement).







The Parnis is about -3 seconds per day. This too, is a very beautiful watch, however from these three watches (Parnis, TAO-053YD & TAO-051BD) the TAO-053YD is my favorite one.
The movement of the Parnis (the one I have) hacks and there is also a power reserve indicator.
The movement of the TAO-053YD & TAO-051BD watches is a Sea-Gull ST3621 which doesn't hack and it's hand-wind.


----------



## ALAMO (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

luminor gmt homage today


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## jcamposwpg (Dec 29, 2011)

JellyCat said:


> God I love this watch. If I had been brave enough I could have nabbed myself one on the bay last week. The Sea-Gull watches are super and the Chinese watches just have a certain je ne sais quoi.


I just bought mine at SEA-GULL USA last week. It is still available. Can't wait for it to arrive!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

My one and only chinese watch.... Parnis 44mm hand-winding


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Another gem from Alex,


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today with my sub homage, by Parnis.










































Have a great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Luisão said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> For Saturday I chose Passion, by Celsus.
> 
> ...


Wow what a beauty!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

The Wu Yi, or as the serial number says on mine Yi Wu Yi ;-) Or number 151 in English.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

This one...









And it is turning out to be one of my favourites; mediocre bracelet and all


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

This one has been sadly neglected for a while


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

1970s' Zhongshan "double phoenix"...


----------



## aardys (Aug 7, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Today with my sub homage, by Parnis.
> 
> ...


is that water resistant ?


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Most Parnis watches comes with a WR rating of 3ATM or 5ATM and a warning against swimming.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm all about "bang for buck" with my watches - lovely SEAGULL WUYI on the Hirsch lizard strap.









Can't say I feel the same way about my cameras :-d


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

asphericalperspective said:


> I'm all about "bang for buck" with my watches - lovely SEAGULL WUYI on the Hirsch lizard strap.
> 
> View attachment 790525
> 
> ...


Very beautiful watch!|> Can't say for your camera.;-)


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Bagel Explorer II:









This is a replacement. The original had bad hand alignment and stripped screws in the bracelet. This one is somewhat better on both counts.

Les


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Alpha Daytona today










Kev


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Kevg said:


> Alpha Daytona today


That is lovely! I have established a good relationship with the guy at Alpha and he has accepted all of my lower-than-list offers to date. This should be my next. I have a Bagel Daytona, but am not quite happy with it. I had to open it to fix alignment of date and 24-hour micro-hands, and the bezel is noticeably out of alignment with the dial--I know the math and how the speeds should line up and it makes me nuts! If Alpha offers a black-face one, all the better!

Les


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

My Dad's old Diamond watch, probably from late 70s or early 80s. (He can't really remember anymore)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

parnis flieger


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Another beauty from Sea Gull


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

aardys said:


> is that water resistant ?


Yes it is. I've tested mine.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today back to PARNIS:


































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today back to PARNIS:
> 
> ...


Every time when I see this Parnis posted, I notice the crown and think: this must be easy on your fingers when you wind it!
I have relatively small crowns in my two automatics and one VCM. If I wind them all, fingers know what they have been doing...

Grip must be good but is it hard to turn?


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

A very nice Mingzhu I just received:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Today with my sub homage, by Parnis.
> 
> ...


Is this the 40mm version? I've got a 44mm one on the way from Manbushijie. Yours looks really good, build quality and all. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Zhongshan 8 peacocks


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Sea-gull ST21 M308S from º£Å¸±í SEA-GULL M306S ¿ì°ÚÈÕÀú¾.µäÐÍºÅ È«ÐÂ¸Ö´ø ÏÄÈÕÒ»ÏÄ-ÌÔ±¦Íø via Taobao | Taobao Agent | buy from taobao with taobao english version shopping guide I used to have a white-face one on leather, which I sold. I think S/S strap is better, and blue is better for my ageing eyes!


----------



## Enlight2k (May 16, 2012)

I am wearing my new Parnis automatic.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

ALAMO said:


>


Have not seen that one on any of the Parnis sites. I like it.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

saskwatch said:


> Zhongshan 8 peacocks


That's beautiful... I love this kind of (guilloche?) 3D dials with peacocks, fenixes or other engraved drawings. Are those only vintage or there is current production too? Actually I'm not into vintage but I'd like it very much on a new watch...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

After my positive experience with Manbushijie and Parnis (I bought the same watch that @Enlight2k posted a few posts up, excellent quality), I decided to buy another watch from them.

This time, I bought the 44mm SEA Style Ceramic Bezel Automatic watch.

Build quality was ok, except for the lume pip on the bezel not being aligned properly at 12 o'clock.

Please pardon the grainy images as I'm only using my iPhone.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

My only gripe with these diver style watches are that they don't actually have a serious WR rating


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

asphericalperspective said:


> My only gripe with these diver style watches are that they don't actually have a serious WR rating


Probably, but I only bought it for aesthetics. The closest it'll get to water is probably when I wash my hands.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

A true masterpiece from Alex. Had to wait for three months for it but it was worth it.
The hands actually change colour from near black to blue depending on the light angle.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

CCCP said:


> That's beautiful... I love this kind of (guilloche?) 3D dials with peacocks, fenixes or other engraved drawings. Are those only vintage or there is current production too? Actually I'm not into vintage but I'd like it very much on a new watch...


Thanks! AFAIK none have been produced for more than 25 years or so.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ChangShou


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Newly arrived! Alpha Sub on a Jubilee:









This is my fourth Sub homage after two Sokis and a Bagel. This is, predictably, superior in every way. I like the cheapies well enough, but this is obvious now a favourite.

Les


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

A week of Chinese watches:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Today Parnis for me.










































Have a very nice week-end,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

CheapThrills said:


> Every time when I see this Parnis posted, I notice the crown and think: this must be easy on your fingers when you wind it!
> I have relatively small crowns in my two automatics and one VCM. If I wind them all, fingers know what they have been doing...
> 
> Grip must be good but is it hard to turn?


Hi CheapThrills,

Yes, grip it is indeed very good. And no, it's not hard to turn. It's actually very soft and easy to turn.

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hongqi "rocket"


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Arrived today!

No-lex Milgauss by Parnis:









Came on a chintzy black NATO. I put it on a slightly heavier striped one. Can't get a standard oyster bracelet on this without modifying the curved end-links due to the position of the spring bars between the thick lugs.

After the Bagel Milgauss disappointment, this is sweetness.

Les


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

deluded said:


> Is this the 40mm version? I've got a 44mm one on the way from Manbushijie. Yours looks really good, build quality and all. Can't wait to get mine.


Hi Deluded,

Sorry for answer you only today, my apologies. Yes, this is indeed the 40mm version, very solid and very well finished. I'm suspicious to say this but, quality here is very much present...

Kindest regards,
Luis M


----------



## JesseH (Aug 16, 2012)

So many great watches here... could you list the main places you find these?


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Deluded,
> 
> Sorry for answer you only today, my apologies. Yes, this is indeed the 40mm version, very solid and very well finished. I'm suspicious to say this but, quality here is very much present...
> 
> ...


No worries, I was just curious. Anyway, I've already received my 44mm version and you may have seen the pictures I posted in this thread.

Build quality's pretty good, apart from a slightly misaligned lume pip on the bezel.

However, I think the build quality on the 43mm Parnis Power Reserve is better.


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Well the EXPLO11 has arrived today but no pics yet and as I'm off out for dinner wearing the Seagull.










Kev


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

JesseH said:


> So many great watches here... could you list the main places you find these?


I get mine from manbushijie.com. Be sure to register as a member there in order to be entitled to their wholesale price.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

1984 Baoshihua


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Bond. Bagel Bond:


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

A dull and wet Sunday here in the UK, time to lighten things up with something I can always rely on, my Bagelsport Desk Diver.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

1970s ZhuFeng (Everest)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Meigui


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Just received this beauty from our brothers in China!!!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

amazed by the accuracy of this parnis flieger:


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

slowcoach said:


> A dull and wet Sunday here in the UK, time to lighten things up with something I can always rely on, my Bagelsport Desk Diver.


Nice! You got a copy with good hand alignment. At 136pm the red hand should be exactly at the first hash mark before the 7 o'clock position, and it looks like it is well on its way there.

The photo is a little dark--can you describe the band it's on?

Les


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Photos of my friend.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Newest arrival: Alpha GMT Master with Black/Red bezel and white face:


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> Nice! You got a copy with good hand alignment. At 136pm the red hand should be exactly at the first hash mark before the 7 o'clock position, and it looks like it is well on its way there.
> 
> The photo is a little dark--can you describe the band it's on?
> 
> Les


LINK This is the band, I paid 3 GBP's less from a local bay dealer who happens to be off line at the mo, probably on holiday.


----------



## devincisharky (Jul 1, 2012)

Alpha with Bond Nato


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

devincisharky said:


> Alpha with Bond Nato


I have the standard black one on a jubilee. But me likey the Blue!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Parnis No-Logo Milgauss, on a very nice, just-arrived, after-market Oyster:


----------



## devincisharky (Jul 1, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> I have the standard black one on a jubilee. But me likey the Blue!


I want a black version now and I only got this one a few days ago! This is my first watch with a Nato strap and it is so comfy.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Oversized Butterfly


----------



## phishie (Aug 17, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 790188


What watch is this?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

phishie said:


> What watch is this?


 Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach

The Beihai is far nicer in the flesh. A stunner )


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,
Today on my wrist, this one:


































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Look what happens when you go out for a drink with 'watch friends'! Enablers, the whole lot of them


----------



## JellyCat (Apr 2, 2011)

hked said:


> Look what happens when you go out for a drink with 'watch friends'! Enablers, the whole lot of them


You'll regret it in the morning :-d.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Seagull high-beat inside smoothed Chinese case:








Clair


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Lushan


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Shanghai 8080


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Seagull 1984 Olympic Games. This seems a rare VCM.|>


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Tiane (Swan) from Bengbu


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

My cheapo today:


----------



## Bureaupath (Dec 4, 2011)

Greetings all,

August 24th just happens to be the 60th anniversary of my birth, and given my lifestyle it's more than a miracle that I got this far! All year long I've been dropping hints about a Beijing Everest or any one of the Sea-gull commemorative watches, or even a Wuyi (following *Torsten's* sage advice), to join my growing collection of VCMs. My crazy-mad Chinese Wife, recursively reincarnated as a Han Princess, had other ideas however, and entered into a conspiracy of silence with Jun Liao, of Times International fame, to procure something rare and special indeed, and perhaps more appropriate to my historic milestone. . .

Apparently the design is by Luigi Colani and commemorates the 60th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. The movement looks strangely familiar but is allegedly a Swiss-made Beat360. The bust of Chairman Mao is said to be gold while the case is rose gold plated and finished with a nice leather strap and a lovely double-deployment clasp.

Bureaupath (Tony)
Red Desert, Central Australia

(all photos provided by original vendor)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many congrats. mate.


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

1970s Budlet


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

svedos, that's a very handsome watch! May I ask where you found it? I've just searched for Rodina in WU, and although I have read very few of the results it did strike me - not greatly to my surprise, you understand, as I have some knowledge of Russian - that they were virtually all on the Russian Watches forum. Clearly, as your excellent photo shows, this one was made in China. Can you point me to towards more information? Cheers, Harry


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Today the Goer for work










Kev


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> svedos, that's a very handsome watch! May I ask where you found it? I've just searched for Rodina in WU, and although I have read very few of the results it did strike me - not greatly to my surprise, you understand, as I have some knowledge of Russian - that they were virtually all on the Russian Watches forum. Clearly, as your excellent photo shows, this one was made in China. Can you point me to towards more information? Cheers, Harry


It is a nice watch. Got a Nomos thing going, doesn't it?


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Today's new arrival, Alpha GMT Master, Coke bezel, black face:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Les Wright said:


> Today's new arrival, Alpha GMT Master, Coke bezel, black face:
> 
> View attachment 801248


Looks great!
I'll have another one someday


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Les Wright said:


> Today's new arrival, Alpha GMT Master, Coke bezel, black face:
> 
> View attachment 801248


Very handsome indeed! Not my taste (my friends wouldn't recognize me) - but I rather wish it were! Nice one Les!


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Otto Phan said:


> It is a nice watch. Got a Nomos thing going, doesn't it?


Er, I fear you have me at a disadvantage. Nomos? (I take it that is the make/model it's modelled on... I shall go and look.) Thanks for that, Otto!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

And also in today's post, Fineat on a very nice (and too-big) after-market President bracelet:









If anyone has any advice on how to further shrink a President AFTER all of the screwed links are removed, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Found a new strap for the Shanghai


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

my parnis today:


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

Les Wright said:


> And also in today's post, Fineat on a very nice (and too-big) after-market President bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 801377
> 
> ...


Any comments on this cheapie, I have been looking for that white dialed version of this for beater use.
Does the winder have power to keep it running, how about reserve?


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> Er, I fear you have me at a disadvantage. Nomos? (I take it that is the make/model it's modelled on... I shall go and look.) Thanks for that, Otto!


Ah yes, it is a watch. The Nomos Tangomat

NOMOS Glashuette - Tangomat


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today, with my newest addition arrived just yesterday, Jaragar.










































































Have great weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Parnis, ca. 2010 ;-)


----------



## jcamposwpg (Dec 29, 2011)

Sea-Gull m171s

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Otto Phan said:


> Ah yes, it is a watch. The Nomos Tangomat
> 
> NOMOS Glashuette - Tangomat


I see your point! I think I'll stick to the Rodina, if I can find one and can afford it. The original I certainly cannot! Thanks again Otto!


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Today the MQJ










Kev


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> I see your point! I think I'll stick to the Rodina, if I can find one and can afford it. The original I certainly cannot! Thanks again Otto!


No problem. Let me know if you have any luck. I searched and could not find it.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Beihai... on *NATO

*


----------



## Panormitis (Dec 9, 2011)

Black Parnis


----------



## FlyerGuy (Jan 1, 2012)

svedos said:


>


Can you give me some info about this particular model? 

Edit: My bad, didn't notice the ongoing conversation about this watch already.

I searched for a little bit and found this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-watch-classic-small-seconds-738057.html#post5378720

I thought it was an original Chinese design at first.

Available here it seems: Taobao agent The Seagull OEM original fully automatic the mechanical watch m187S sapphire table mirror authentic licensed china english wholesale


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

At home from work wearing this:


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

1980's Xian made Chunlei for export model with fancy lugs.b-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Kongque automatic


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Otto Phan said:


> No problem. Let me know if you have any luck. I searched and could not find it.


Will do, if and when... (I too have been searching...)


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

FlyerGuy said:


> Can you give me some info about this particular model?
> 
> 
> Edit: My bad, didn't notice the ongoing conversation about this watch already.
> ...


Thanks for those links FlyerGuy - I've ordered one through TaoBao Focus. Will report back in due course - otherwise prod me in a PM!


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> Thanks for those links FlyerGuy - I've ordered one through TaoBao Focus. Will report back in due course - otherwise prod me in a PM!


Please! Report back to us once you get it!!!


----------



## JAB (Jan 5, 2007)

No brand with a DG2813 movement.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

i wore the jaragar with the baseball strap i did


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

fuqhard said:


> My cheapo today:
> 
> View attachment 799994


Today, the cheapo's lighter colour cousin.


----------



## Codelen (Apr 2, 2012)

wessa said:


>


That's a very nice watch! Could you tell me something more about it? Thanks!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Today's arrival, Daytona by Alpha:









A lovely piece that arrived in fine mechanical and cosmetic condition--certainly superior to the Bagel I have.

My only beef is that the stuff between the lugs is part of the case permanently. This means curved-end bracelets won't fit on this watch. I'm glad I like the look of the leather one.

Les


----------



## Panormitis (Dec 9, 2011)

TAO-051BD for today.







By the way, is this a homage of a specific watch? It looks similar to some IWC models, but I can't locate an exact match.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

I forgot how much I like this one: JinQue


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

The ST5 now has a mesh strap now, no more ill-fitted citizen bracelet.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

A little green on green action today! Need to get a smaller strap though.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JellyCat (Apr 2, 2011)

Love this watch, classic style.

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/112/20120829111144.jpg


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi All,
> Today on my wrist, this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, what is the name of this watch ? Wow really nice watch !


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Today was the 2011 forum project watch,


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Hi there, what is the name of this watch ? Wow really nice watch !


Hi Will3020,

This watch name is: Duc Decreon De Saint Pierre.

And thanks for the compliment!

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

same watch today, just a different strap i did.

orange sea snake on a jaragar


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello again,

Today I'm back to PARNIS.


























































With regards,
Luís M


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Today would be the Parnis 'name that shall not be mentioned' on my handmade custom strap


----------



## FlyerGuy (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry Withenfields said:


> Thanks for those links FlyerGuy - I've ordered one through TaoBao Focus. Will report back in due course - otherwise prod me in a PM!





Otto Phan said:


> Please! Report back to us once you get it!!!


No problem, I was intrigued by the design of the watch and had to get to the bottom of it. Might want to pick one up myself at some point.

Do keep us posted with a review or photo thread when you get it


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

My 1st worn VCM, a Dongfeng ST5 with an accuracy of 20+ seconds/month.:-d|>


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Most recent arrival--Alpha Explo II:









Regrettably, this is my first Alpha with bracelet issues--two or three of the removable links on the original jubilee bracelet have stripped or frozen screws, and as such I can't size it properly for my small wrist. Fortunately it seems a little easier to cut out links with metal cutters on a jubilee than it would be for an oyster or president. If I can't swing this, I will ask the seller to send me a replacement jubilee.

This is really too bad, as I love the jubilee bracelet in general and it looks fine on this watch. Fortunately, my trusty striped NATO is a good match too.

Les


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Aatos flying tourbillon (Chinese insides)


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

hked said:


> A little green on green action today! Need to get a smaller strap though.
> 
> View attachment 805263


That is a lovely Seagull. Where did you get that one? Nice matching strap.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, to cut a long story short....there was a dodgy guy sitting opposite me at a McDs with what looked like a watch box. One thing led to another and I walked out with a bunch of old watches and a depleted wallet. Don't you hate it when that happens :-d.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alpha Explorer today.


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

Today the really heavy 50mm with impeccable timing K+S open heart is giving my arm muscles a workout.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today for me, Parnis Big Pilot homage.


































Have a great weekend.
Luís M


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Otto Phan said:


> Please! Report back to us once you get it!!!


 It's arrived at TaoBaoFocus, but looking at the photograph they give you so that you can check that it's the right item - I had specified, in the comments window, 'white face, black hands' - I am wondering if they haven't taken 'face' to include the numerals and indices. Now I can't seem to find the seller's page any more so I have been unable to see if there is a version with, say, steel numerals/indices on a white background. Why they don't take slightly better (all right: much better) pictures I don't know. What do you think, based on the attached image? (This is the central area of their image!) The hands look distinctly darker than the numerals/indices. But maybe that's because they're thicker? (Are they?)(Can't remember...)


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

I think it looks fine but you're right, lousy picture.


----------



## FlyerGuy (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry Withenfields said:


> View attachment 809186
> 
> 
> It's arrived at TaoBaoFocus, but looking at the photograph they give you so that you can check that it's the right item - I had specified, in the comments window, 'white face, black hands' - I am wondering if they haven't taken 'face' to include the numerals and indices. Now I can't seem to find the seller's page any more so I have been unable to see if there is a version with, say, steel numerals/indices on a white background. Why they don't take slightly better (all right: much better) pictures I don't know. What do you think, based on the attached image? (This is the central area of their image!) The hands look distinctly darker than the numerals/indices. But maybe that's because they're thicker? (Are they?)(Can't remember...)


The website I've found from the other thread and also from my previous post is still online: Taobao agent The Seagull OEM original fully automatic the mechanical watch m187S sapphire table mirror authentic licensed china english wholesale

But I'm not sure I understand the issue you're mentioning about your watch. It seems like the watch has blued hands possibly? While the numerals on the dial are black. That might make a notable difference in contrast on the white dial.

It's hard to judge from your photo though as it's very small. And the website selling the watch has a plethora of photos for each color combination in high enough resolution to see the details&#8230;

In any case, would love to see more photos of the copy you received and for a review if possible


----------



## aussiejake (Apr 9, 2012)

Harry Withenfields said:


> It's arrived at TaoBaoFocus,


Any updates - has you received it yet?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Changed the band on my latest addition:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Today MM homage for me.


































Have a great weekend,

Luís M


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

That is the 44mm? Im waiting for a 50mm parnis, but also looked at that watch or warnis with power reserve. Cant decide if it looks better with stainless steel strap (+30$) or brown leather strap.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> My Chinese Communist Party 90th anniversary commemorative arrived on 31 July but I was out and had to collect it the next day. Here it is (apologies for not very good pics):
> 
> View attachment 783258
> View attachment 783259
> ...


Further to the final sentence in the above: I haven't yet! 
Thanks to all you chaps and chapesses who liked my msg, much appreciated! Harry


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Powered by a Japanese Miyota movement


----------

